
Big Data techniques to prevent terrorist attacks - mzanirati
http://iniwall.com/2015/11/30/data-mining-to-fight-against-terrorism/
======
soyiuz
At the same time "The NSA’s SKYNET program may be killing thousands of
innocent people":

[http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/02/the-nsas-skynet-
pr...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/02/the-nsas-skynet-program-may-
be-killing-thousands-of-innocent-people/)

